# Michael Jackson vs Elvis Presley



## Amari (Mar 12, 2011)

Michael Jackson vs Elvis Presley:

Scenario 1: A sing-off to prove whose the better singer

Scenario 2: A dance-off to prove whose the better dancer.

Scenario 3: Bloodlusted, who do you think is the better fighter?

Distance: 10 meters.

Location: At a bar.

Who wins?


----------



## killfox (Mar 12, 2011)

Micheal Jackson shitstomps Elvis in eveything (except maybe the fight). Hes waaaaay more known, has better music, can dance waaay better, had more money, could pull more ladies, and wasnt fat. 

U think people in Africa and China cared when Elvis died? 

Now what about Micheal Jackson? 

Again Micheal stomps.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 13, 2011)

Scenario 1: A sing-off to prove whose the better singer
Elvis, MJ sings good, but his voice is not as powerful as the King.
Scenario 2: A dance-off to prove whose the better dancer.
MJ, obviously.
Scenario 3: Bloodlusted, who do you think is the better fighter?
If they are both in their prime, I would say that Michael wins but with difficulty.
And to answer the guy above me, I really doubt that MJ could have pulled more ladies than Elvis.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 13, 2011)

mj stomps in 1 and 2, elvis should win 3 michael was a toothpick


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

1 and 2 in for MJ, for Elvis number 3. Elvis was much more built than Michael


----------



## Genyosai (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, how is Michael winning a fight? Even in his prime, he was a thin guy, and Elvis was fairly stocky, I think.

Michael definitely wins scenario 2 no contest imo, but it's kind of a toss up on 1. Depends on whether high, alternately soft, alternately animalistically vocalized singing is better than deeper, rich, melodious singing. 

Also, if it's a sing-off is that just going on subjective judging or do they have to do something objective (highest note for example, or most sustained note)?


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Mar 13, 2011)

Elvis roflstomps scenario 3, he did karate (black belt) and was in the army. He would probably beat most of the members around here too.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 13, 2011)

Elvis takes 1 and ROFLstomps 3 

2 could go ether way as while Michael has more moves Elvis was one of the few that pushed the boundary so that Michael could MAKE those moves (well really James Brown made those moves before as Michael kinda admitted to copying him but really Elvis pushed the doors open pretty wide.)


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 13, 2011)

have any of you guys seen this is it? michael can sing.


----------



## killfox (Mar 13, 2011)

Wtf is with all of you thinking Elvis can sing better than Micheal? Post a vid of Elvis singing, can he even hit high notes? Micheal can hit low high, inbetween and has insane control over his voice.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 13, 2011)

Elvis singing better than Michael? 

MJ takes one the two easily, then resorts to werewolf or undead form to battle Elvis in scenario three


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2011)

Michael takes all three.

He can kick stardust, dude.

Ever seen Smooth Criminal?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 13, 2011)

Elvis.
you can't beat the king


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 14, 2011)

killfox said:


> Wtf is with all of you thinking Elvis can sing better than Micheal? Post a vid of Elvis singing, can he even hit high notes? Micheal can hit low high, inbetween and has insane control over his voice.



You obviously have not heard Elvis sing more then Hound Dog or Jail house Rock listen to more of his work inbetween that and some of his later work Age did nothing to his voice but make it more powerful. He was, and still is, the king.


----------



## killfox (Mar 14, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> You obviously have not heard Elvis sing more then Hound Dog or Jail house Rock


I'm not that big a fan of Elvis but I admit I've heard most of his songs many time, and even had to do multiple reports on him -_-.



MyNindoForever said:


> listen to more of his work inbetween that and some of his later work Age did nothing to his voice but make it more powerful. He was, and still is, the king.


In your own words what is a powerful voice? Micheal jackson has the prime definition of a powerful voice. 

Elvis is credited as the King of Rock, but if you actually knew the History behind the man,* he stole a hella of a lot of black music (which they were never credited for) and passed it off as his own. Jail House Rock? He stole that from Little Richard.* Dont believe me? Look it up Little Richard is the true King of Rock imo but of course Blacks werent getting all the respect they deserved back then. 

*Remeber Hound Dog that you mentioned before? Stolen from Blacks.*
)

*Tutti Frutti? Another song stolen from Little Richard. He even sang it way better than Elvis.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFq5O2kabQo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1se7jv7IC70[/YOUTUBE]


Elvis Isnt the only one with a title of Kiing, Micheal has that title as well, and he deserves it because his music was unique and original, he didnt have to steal others music, just compare careers Micheal's death shook the world like a true Kings should.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 14, 2011)

killfox said:


> just compare careers Micheal's death shook the world like a true Kings should.


Are you implying Elvis' didn't ?


----------



## killfox (Mar 14, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Are you implying Elvis' didn't ?


Thats a debate for another time, this has the potential for a shitstorm so I concede this point for now.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 14, 2011)

killfox said:


> I'm not that big a fan of Elvis but I admit I've heard most of his songs many time, and even had to do multiple reports on him -_-.
> 
> In your own words what is a powerful voice? Micheal jackson has the prime definition of a powerful voice.
> 
> ...



 That's called a Cover, Elvis wasn't the first to do one, and the fact that he made Hound dog and Tutti Frutti more popular doesn't mean he stole them he just made them more known. Face facts man this isn't about who's a better writer, it's who has a better voice and IMHO Elvis has that hands down.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 14, 2011)

killfox said:


> Micheal Jackson shitstomps Elvis in eveything (except maybe the fight). *Hes waaaaay more known*, has better music, can dance waaay better, had more money, could pull more ladies, and wasnt fat.



For reasons that no one would be proud of. 

/obligitoryMJ=pedopost


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 15, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> For reasons that no one would be proud of.
> 
> /obligitoryMJ=pedopost



around the world he is more known for his music than his pedofilia


----------



## blueblip (Mar 15, 2011)

^Tru dat.

Here in India, in the state of Rajasthan, every second camel (I shit you not) that is found in tourist areas is either named Michael or Jackson. I was honestly rolling on the ground laughing my ass off.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Mar 15, 2011)

1 is too subjective.  Their voices were suited for different styles.
2 goes to MJ.
3 goes to Elvis.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 15, 2011)

MJ can transform into a super robot if you catch the falling star.


----------



## Devil Kings (Mar 15, 2011)

The Moon Walk. That is all.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 15, 2011)

killfox said:


> Micheal Jackson shitstomps Elvis in eveything (except maybe the fight). Hes waaaaay more known, has better music, can dance waaay better, had more money, could pull more ladies, and wasnt fat.
> 
> U think people in Africa and China cared when Elvis died?
> 
> ...



You are actually that stupid, that you would compare somebody famous dying in the age of globalization with somebody famous dying before the invention of international broadcasting systems, and claiming this somehow dictates who was the more famous one?

I also laugh at your comment that peddo Jackson (the man didn't even fuck his children's mother) could pull more ladies than Elvis and had more money.

Elvis Presley is the leading all time artist in record sales. Elvis is the leading sales artist for both Solo Artist or Group. Elvis has sold over 2.5 Billion Records Worldwide. Elvis has been on the charts more times than any other artist or group. Elvis has the most hits in the Top 100, the Top 40, The Top 10, and has had 32 Number 1 Records. Elvis is the only artist inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, The Country Music Hall of Fame, The Gospel Music Hall of Fame, and The Rhythm and Blues Hall of Fame. Elvis was nominated for 41 Grammy Awards.

Meanwhile, Michael Jackson made the top 20, placing number 16 on the list of all time Record Sales. His Album Thriller is the Biggest Selling Album of all time with over 50 Million Copies Sold. Michael's personal sales as a Solo Artist, along with the Jackson 5, has sold a total of 185 Million Records worldwide. (His Album BAD sold 22 Million copies).

Only an ignorant tard doesn't know who the real King is.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 15, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Elvis Presley is the leading all time artist in record sales. Elvis is the leading sales artist for both Solo Artist or Group. Elvis has sold over 2.5 Billion Records Worldwide.



No he isn't, The Beatles are.

That said, Elvis still stomps Michael. I remember VH1 put the death of Michael Jackson as its most shocking music moment, above Kurt Cobain's Suicide and the assassination of John Lennon, which was fucking retarded and only happened because he died recently. Both of those moments were far more shocking.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 15, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> No he isn't, The Beatles are.
> 
> That said, Elvis still stomps Michael. I remember VH1 put the death of Michael Jackson as its most shocking music moment, above Kurt Cobain's Suicide and the assassination of John Lennon, which was fucking retarded and only happened because he died recently. Both of those moments were far more shocking.



You are correct, I was misinformed about who sold more.
Jackson doesn't even come close either way.

Seriously though, Michael Jackson dies and the world stops turning.
When Michael died, he was a nobody; no one gave two shits about Wacko Jacko (besides his sheeple fans), his latest albums had flopped, he squandered his money along with his good will and the only time he got any coverage in the media was when he did something stupid and people mocked him. The Swedish word "f?redetting" describes him perfectly.

Then he died, and suddenly every fucking person on the planet is a "huge fan", despite not having listened to him during the last decade.

VH1 failed hard on electing his death as the most shocking music moment ever. Cobain's suicide and Presley's death were much, much more shocking. Any sane person who heard about Wacko dying just shrugged their shoulders and responded with a loud MEH.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 15, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Any sane person who heard about Wacko dying just shrugged their shoulders and responded with a loud MEH.



As did I.

Lennon's murder was the most shocking of all though. That used to be their #1 and it's retarded that they'd move it because Michael died.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 15, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> As did I.
> 
> Lennon's murder was the most shocking of all though. That used to be their #1 and it's retarded that they'd move it because Michael died.



True genius being murdered during his prime > Somebody way past their prime and hugely forgotten dies from an accidental OD

Lennon, Cobain and Elvis are all above Jackson in shocking moments, but I would put Jackson ahead of Layne Staley OD:ing though. It's all about the time during their careers/life when it happened. Had Jackson died when he was as big as he once was, then it would've been huge.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 15, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> You are correct, I was misinformed about who sold more.
> Jackson doesn't even come close either way.
> 
> Seriously though, Michael Jackson dies and the world stops turning.
> ...



I feel you brother, I feel you. My friends often state Michael Jackson is much greater in every aspect than Elvis and the Beatles. Like fuck man, Elvis and the Beatles are responsible for much of the music we have seen, (British invasion anyone?). 

These are also guys that were so immensely influential not only socially but also politically and in an age where they are not advertised on every fucking screen. These guys are the true legends (among many others who > MJ).


----------



## Proxy (Mar 15, 2011)

Last time I checked, album sales had nothing to do with talent.

And Elvis jacked music from others, yet he's the king? Stop it


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 15, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Last time I checked, album sales had nothing to do with talent.
> 
> And Elvis jacked music from others, yet he's the king? Stop it



this, its very known that elvis has stolen music from other artists with out their permission, yet people still consider him the king


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2011)

Scenario 1: Both average.

Scenario 2: Michael

Scenario 3: Elvis stomps. M.J doesn't have testosterone


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> this, its very known that elvis has stolen music from other artists with out their permission, yet people still consider him the king



Covering a song and popularizing it does not equal stealing it.

Regardless, let's take a quick look at who was the more influential artist, who made a bigger impression on the music scene from then to today and who left a bigger legacy when he died.

MJ is trash next to Elvis.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 15, 2011)

Chuck Berry> Elvis
Prince>>>>>>>>>Michael Jacson


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 15, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Covering a song and popularizing it does not equal stealing it.


 it does when you dont have the orginial artists permission



> Regardless, let's take a quick look at who was the more influential artist, who made a bigger impression on the music scene from then to today and who left a bigger legacy when he died.
> 
> MJ is trash next to Elvis.


oh mj for sure, he is still selling records like crazy even in this pirating music age


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 15, 2011)

Since the Copyright Act of 1909, in the United States there has been a right to record a version of someone else's tune, whether of music alone or of music and lyrics.

Proves how clueless you are.

Add in the fact that you think "selling records in this day and age" (which Elvis is doing as well) is equal to being the more influential artist, making a bigger impression on the music scene and leaving a bigger legacy, and it's clear to anybody present that you're talking out of your ass. Of course, your point was already moot, since Jackson's record sales during the 2000s didn't pick up until after he died.


----------



## Alita (Mar 15, 2011)

I'ma go with mj in all scenarios.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

It's a tie, in all three.


----------



## killfox (Mar 15, 2011)

This thread has really digressed from the original point lol...

Anyway, Elvis had more record sales but so what?  It's said he sold over 1 billion from 147 different albums. Yet, neither of his albums have sold over 20 million whilist MJ has had 4-5 of his solo albums to have done so. 

Elvis was good for what he did back then but who actually even plays Elvis anymore? Lol I havent heard him on the radio lately; you cant get away with playing some Elvis songs at the club people will go "wtf" and walk off the floor whereas you turn on some Micheal Jackson people will still groove. The only time you can actually get away with it is with a group of people who were around during his time. Same with the Beatles(Idk how they were brought up).
Imagine going to the club and someone turning on some Beatles song, I guarentee no one would dance (that would be an excellent comedy scene in a movie).

Talent wise, Mj brought a uniqueness to the stage that no one can really produce. Not just his dance style (which is often imitated), his singing voice, his perscision, and everything else. It doesnt matter what Elvis did or the Beatles (Again Idk why they were even brought up in this thread) someonething Micheal destroys them at is pure showmanship, he was the ultimate entertainer.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2011)

Michael over Elvis any day, if you ask me.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 15, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Covering a song and popularizing it does not equal stealing it.
> 
> Regardless, let's take a quick look at who was the more influential artist, who made a bigger impression on the music scene from then to today and who left a bigger legacy when he died.
> 
> MJ is trash next to Elvis.



How many musicians have said that Elvis inspired them compared to MJ?

MJ was the ultimate showman/entertainer.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 15, 2011)

killfox said:


> This thread has really digressed from the original point lol...
> 
> Anyway, Elvis had more record sales but so what?  It's said he sold over 1 billion from 147 different albums. Yet, neither of his albums have sold over 20 million whilist MJ has had 4-5 of his solo albums to have done so.
> 
> ...



You'd have to be borderline retarded to make such an off color comparison. 
Did I miss the memo about The Beatles and Elvis making generic, soulless dance club music? 

Showmanship, I really don't give a shit about, since I'm not a screaming 14 year old girl at a Justin Bieber concert. I appreciate music with meaning, that moves me or speaks to me on a deeper level than just a beat, made by talented musicians (playing their own instruments).



Proxy said:


> How many musicians have said that Elvis inspired them compared to MJ?
> 
> MJ was the ultimate showman/entertainer.



Plenty. Presley inspired Jimmy Page along with Bono, Bruce Springstein, Paul Simon, and Mick Fleetwood as well as pretty much every person who played rock n roll, so yeah. Mj ain't getting close.

Who did MJ inspire? Usher and a bunch of other RnB ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Thank you Wacko..


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 15, 2011)

After, tone it down a bit. Remember this ain't MvC. Mods will ban you for possibly even the slightest insult if you get the notice of the wrong one.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2011)

Slightest insult?

Doubt it.

Some people will get away with a lot.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 15, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> After, tone it down a bit. Remember this ain't MvC. Mods will ban you for possibly even the slightest insult if you get the notice of the wrong one.



I fail to see any insult in my post.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hendrix inspired them more than anyone. Elvis, not so much. If it's inspiring others on how to "borrow" music, then he has them beat 

P.S. Why so serious?


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 15, 2011)

Why such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Why such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



are you asking yourself that, you seem pretty butthurt that we dont like elvis' stolen songs


----------



## Cromer (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not going to dive into that sticky morass of AfterGlow's, except to point out that only in the U.S. did anybody give a shit about MJ's pedobear status. Everyone else just bopped to it.

Seriously, I first heard Elvis when I was thirteen, (the rerelease of 'A Little More Action'). I've only heard as many Elvis songs as I have cause of PirateBay. Very few people here in Nigeria have even heard of Elvis, truth be told. (Beatles is another matter).

But Elvis kicks Michaels wimpy pedo ass.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 16, 2011)

1) Michael in a stomp
2) Michael in a stomp
3) Elvis in a stop

Bad thread is bad, no contest in either scenario..


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2011)

Michael is a much better singer than Elvis, same applies to his dancing skills. Haven't seen either of them fight so I can't comment.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 16, 2011)

Michael at his peak had far more talent than Elvis


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> are you asking yourself that, you seem pretty butthurt that we dont like elvis' stolen songs



I already proved that you're talking out your ass because you don't understand what copyright and covers are, you pedo loving, child molesting, no talent nancy.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> I already proved that you're talking out your ass because you don't understand what copyright and covers are, you pedo loving, child molesting, no talent nancy.



Glad to see you like stolen songs from blacks. how about just liking the original artist, but you probably are a racist


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Glad to see you like stolen songs from blacks. how about just liking the original artist, but you probably are a racist



How about getting an education and picking up some basic reading skills, you ghetto trash? COPYRIGHT; learn the fucking meaning.

Stealing a song would be to claim you wrote something you didn't write; Elvis didn't write the songs he sang.

Again I proven you have no idea what you're talking about.
God, the "BAAAAAW ELVIS STOLE ROCK N ROLL FROM THE BLACK COMMUNITY!"-side sickens me with all their pure, unadulterated retardation and ignorance.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

I must say I do enjoy the butthurt displayed by the poor, uneducated trash who are supporting MJ.

BAAAAW, HE STOLE HIS SONGS, YOU CAN'T PLAY ELVIS IN DA CLUB, MICHAEL COULD TAKE ELVIS IN A FIGHT, URRRDURRRR!

All of Jackson's shitty, generig pop garbage sounds exactly the same, while Elvis mastered plenty genres besides Rock n Roll, such as Rockabilly, Country as well as Gospel.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> How about getting an education and picking up some basic reading skills, you ghetto trash? COPYRIGHT; learn the fucking meaning.
> 
> Stealing a song would be to claim you wrote something you didn't write; Elvis didn't write the songs he sang.
> 
> ...



WOW....I guess racism is cool


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> WOW....I guess racism is cool



Wow, I guess you don't know what racism is.

No surprise there...


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

Hilarious really, since the only comment in this thread that actually comes close to qualify as racism would be "Glad to see you like stolen songs from blacks".

Making a thread about who was a better singer/dancer/fighter into "ELVIS STOLE HIS SONGS FROM BLACKS" proves who's the real racist here.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Why such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?





AfterGlow said:


> How about getting an education and picking up some basic reading skills, you ghetto trash? COPYRIGHT; learn the fucking meaning.
> 
> Stealing a song would be to claim you wrote something you didn't write; Elvis didn't write the songs he sang.
> 
> ...





AfterGlow said:


> I must say I do enjoy the butthurt displayed by the poor, uneducated trash who are supporting MJ.
> 
> BAAAAW, HE STOLE HIS SONGS, YOU CAN'T PLAY ELVIS IN DA CLUB, MICHAEL COULD TAKE ELVIS IN A FIGHT, URRRDURRRR!
> 
> All of Jackson's shitty, generig pop garbage sounds exactly the same, while Elvis mastered plenty genres besides Rock n Roll, such as Rockabilly, Country as well as Gospel.





AfterGlow said:


> Wow, I guess you don't know what racism is.
> 
> I HATE ANYONE WHO ISNT WHITE, LIKE ME!!!!...


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

The retardation irradiating from this uneducated, ignorant trash makes the collective IQ in any room he enters drop by 50.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> The retardation irradiating from this uneducated, ignorant trash makes the collective IQ in any room he enters drop by 50.


----------



## killfox (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> How about getting an education and picking up some basic reading skills, *you ghetto trash*? COPYRIGHT; learn the fucking meaning.
> 
> Stealing a song would be to claim you wrote something you didn't write; Elvis didn't write the songs he sang.
> 
> ...


Wow ghetto trash, really? Oh how the "educated" have fallen, using mediocre insults. And lol at you giving me a neg in my first post like it affected me at all, nice try tho.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 16, 2011)

killfox said:


> Wow ghetto trash, really? Oh how the "educated" have fallen, using mediocre insults. And lol at you giving me a neg in my first post like it affected me at all, nice try tho.



he did the same thing to me, thats why i stopped debating and showed his true skinhead nature


----------



## Devil Kings (Mar 16, 2011)

There's no need to bring race into this. The second race is mentioned, this whole debate just went down the trash heap.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2011)

MJ rapestomps 1 & 2. 3 goes to Elvis.


On a side note, cnorwood > AfterGlow. 

cnorwood stuck to classic '_troll with images_' demeanour. Though not original it had the desired effect.

AfterGlow's posts display aggravation and his insults failed to provide the desired impact..The attempts at the personal jabs were lacklustre and they didn't portray him as being intellectually superior to his opponent, which is something he was aiming for. He also negged, bitch move.

Winner by default: cnorwood.


----------



## killfox (Mar 16, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> MJ rapestomps 1 & 2. 3 goes to Elvis.
> 
> 
> On a side note, cnorwood > AfterGlow.
> ...


Instant +Rep


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

killfox said:


> Wow ghetto trash, really? Oh how the "educated" have fallen, using mediocre insults. And lol at you giving me a neg in my first post like it affected me at all, nice try tho.



I negged you to show how utterly stupid I believe your retarded comment was.
You actually believe your comparison was valid?

Let's turn it around; if you played Michael Jackson in a Rockabilly club, people would throw bottles at you; if you started playing some Elvis, people would cheer. Comparing playing dance music in a dance club with playing rock music in a dance club is retarded no matter how you look at it.



cnorwood said:


> he did the same thing to me, thats why i stopped debating and showed his true skinhead nature



The only racist here is you, accusing people of being racist for calling out bigotry and race based BS.

Slavery was abolished 200 years ago, it's time to get over it and stop blaming your own shortcomings and ignorance on the white man.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

Now let's settle cnorwood's unfounded racist horseshit once and for all:

Bring the indisputable *PROOF* of Elvis stealing songs.
No, not the ordinary "everybody knows Elvis stole his songs from black people durpa"-BS or "Elvis was handed songs to sing that was written by black people and this makes him a thief derr", I want proof as in somebody stepping forward and claiming credit for a song Elvis allegedly stole.

I await your concession.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Slavery was abolished 200 years ago, it's time to get over it and stop blaming your own shortcomings and ignorance on the white man.


-classic racist comment, i never even blame anything on white people, and no racism didnt go away with slavery, or did things like jim crow did not exist
yet i never brought this up, i never even brought up anything about white people. i only said you are a racist and you have shown it in this forum. mr grand dragon of the kkk


----------



## killfox (Mar 16, 2011)

killfox said:


> Micheal Jackson shitstomps Elvis in eveything (except maybe the fight). Hes waaaaay more known, has better music, can dance waaay better, had more money, could pull more ladies, and wasnt fat.
> 
> U think people in Africa and China cared when Elvis died?
> 
> ...


Even funnier is that you forgot which post you negged me on lol, you negged my first post in this thread which is above ^. And the comment you said next to the neg was "Elvis Presley is the worlds Leading all time Artist in Record Sales, ignoramus" This thread wasnt about who had more sales, yet you got butt hurt and threw that in the mix anyway.

Then Below you say you negged me for my club comment yet thats not the post you negged, how many people in this thread did you neg? I think your getting everyone mixed up 


AfterGlow said:


> I negged you to show how utterly stupid I believe your retarded comment was.
> You actually believe your comparison was valid?
> 
> Let's turn it around; if you played Michael Jackson in a Rockabilly club, people would throw bottles at you; if you started playing some Elvis, people would cheer. Comparing playing dance music in a dance club with playing rock music in a dance club is retarded no matter how you look at it.


Lol @ a Rockabilly club


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 16, 2011)

he negged everybody who didnt agree with him, to bad his negs mean shit to my rep. 2pts wow so much


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> -classic racist comment, i never even blame anything on white people, and no racism didnt go away with slavery, or did things like jim crow did not exist
> yet i never brought this up, i never even brought up anything about white people. i only said you are a racist and you have shown it in this forum. mr grand dragon of the kkk




Your retardation is staggering, and you've proven you're a racist by accusing Elvis of stealing his songs (something only racists do) as well as claiming that people who like Elvis only like his songs because they were recorded by a white person. Classic racism.

I'm still waiting for your proof about Elvis stealing music.



killfox said:


> Even funnier is that you forgot which post you negged me on lol, you negged my first post in this thread which is above ^. And the comment you said next to the neg was "Elvis Presley is the worlds Leading all time Artist in Record Sales, ignoramus" This thread wasnt about who had more sales, yet you got butt hurt and threw that in the mix anyway.
> 
> Then Below you say you negged me for my club comment yet thats not the post you negged, how many people in this thread did you neg? I think your getting everyone mixed up



How many did I neg? A bunch.

Regardless; you were claiming that MJ is more known, despite that Elvis has sold more, as well as the hide the cutlery retarded comment "did people in Africa and China care when Elvis died?". It's as if you believe that internet existed during the 70s and news spread around the globe in a couple of seconds. You are completely clueless about the state of China as well as Africa during the 70s.

Also, you actually think that an asexual p*d*p**** who described his sexual debut (according to himself in an interview) as "I covered my eyes with my hands the whole time" and who had his wife artificially impregnated so he wouldn't need to sleep with her could actually pull more women than the King, who was well known for fucking his groupies?

You deserved every inch of that neg.

Also, lol @ dance club.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Your retardation is staggering, and you've proven you're a racist by accusing Elvis of stealing his songs (something only racists do) as well as claiming that people who like Elvis only like his songs because they were recorded by a white person. Classic racism.



im a racist because im accusing 1 white guy of stealing songs? yea sure.......the second you figured out i was black you said i was ghetto trash, even though ive lived in white suburbia my entire life, and alot of my friends are white. but its ok someone who only sees blacks on tv would assume all black people are from the ghetto, so i guess you aren't a racist you are just ignorant. or maybe your both idk


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> im a racist because im accusing 1 white guy of stealing songs? yea sure.......the second you figured out i was black you said i was ghetto trash, even though ive lived in white suburbia my entire life, and alot of my friends are white. but its ok someone who only sees blacks on tv would assume all black people are from the ghetto, so i guess you aren't a racist you are just ignorant. or maybe your both idk



Contrary to popular (retard) belief; "ghetto trash" isn't a racist remark, unless poverty and low education somehow is linked to race.

I'm still waiting for you to back up your baseless accusations that Elvis stole his songs; something black supremacists usually claim (well, usually they claim Elvis stole his musical style from black people, not many are ignorant enough to actually claim he stole songs with zero proof to back it up). 

Now bring the proof of Elvis stealing or STFU.

With your backwards ass logic, people could accuse Eminem for stealing his songs, since he made "black music" ergo hip hop, more approachable for white people, giving it a mainstream success: a statement equally retarded to saying that Elvis stole Rock n Roll.


----------



## killfox (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> How many did I neg? A bunch.
> 
> Regardless; you were claiming that MJ is more known, despite that Elvis has sold more, as well as the hide the cutlery retarded comment "did people in Africa and China care when Elvis died?". It's as if you believe that internet existed during the 70s and news spread around the globe in a couple of seconds.


If the internet was around then and Elvis died it would still be the same. My dad was borin and raised in Africa but he still knew about and played Micheal Jackson despite him being overseas and the technology was far less superior than it is now. So your point holds no water. 

Its all about the Targeted audience, which in Micheals case, was everyone, alas why he was more known. 



AfterGlow said:


> You are completely clueless about the state of China as well as Africa during the 70s.


Considering Ive been to Africa, and had a dad who was born and rasied there (who is now in his 60's) Id say I do. 



AfterGlow said:


> Also, you actually think that an asexual p*d*p**** who described his sexual debut (according to himself in an interview) as "I covered my eyes with my hands the whole time" and who had his wife artificially impregnated so he wouldn't need to sleep with her could actually pull more women than the King, who was well known for fucking his groupies?
> 
> You deserved every inch of that neg.
> 
> Also, lol @ dance club.


Micheal had women of every race craving him, wether or not he chose to sleep with them is another matter entirely. But had he chose to he  Females lusting for Micheal>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Females Lusting for Elvis, hell, even know its still like that. Ive never once heard a woman say "I would fuck Elvis".


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

So... Much... Retardation... Must... Fight... Urge... To flame...

Your knowledge about the state of African countries during the 70s is non-existent evidently. Durr, my father grew up in one country and listened to MJ, that means I know everything about every country in Africa and they were all the same.

Also, considering the fact that people all around the world grieved when Elvis died, your entire point is moot. This was in a time when news didn't spread around the world through the internet and there was no globalization, which makes it all the more impressive.

"Michael Jackson, the biggest freak on the planet, had women craving him"

That must be the biggest lie yet. No sane woman on the entire face of the earth would want to sleep with Michael, with his girlish body, his train wreck face and cravings for children. I have never met ANYONE ANYWHERE who has been attracted to MJ.

Women went apeshit over Elvis, that NEVER happened at a MJ concert.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 16, 2011)

AG, you're taking things a bit too seriously, there.

Your attempt at degrading comments is showing your immaturity. I'll just say, "agree to disagree". 

Also, you've apparently never seen the reactions of any women at any of prime-MJ's concerts.


----------



## killfox (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> So... Much... Retardation... Must... Fight... Urge... To flame...
> 
> Your knowledge about the state of African countries during the 70s is non-existent evidently. Durr, my father grew up in one country and listened to MJ, that means I know everything about every country in Africa and they were all the same.
> 
> Also, considering the fact that people all around the world grieved when Elvis died, your entire point is moot. This was in a time when news didn't spread around the world through the internet and there was no globalization, which makes it all the more impressive.


Your entirely missing the point, your making it seem like Elvis was held back by technology even tho he sold more than Micheal, yet inturn he was only known in certain areas. *My whole point* is that Micheal was more known, and I used Africa as an example because thats where my dad is from. Your point is that they were in different times, which is true, but regardless Micheal was more well known period. Record sales dont mean everything especially when Micheal was still selling albums during the start of internet piracy.




AfterGlow said:


> "Michael Jackson, the biggest freak on the planet, had women craving him"
> 
> That must be the biggest lie yet. No sane woman on the entire face of the earth would want to sleep with Michael, with his girlish body, his train wreck face and cravings for children. I have never met ANYONE ANYWHERE who has been attracted to MJ..


And this leads me to ask, where do you live? 




AfterGlow said:


> Women went apeshit over Elvis, that NEVER happened at a MJ concert.


This post alone has to be the stupidest thing ive ever seen in all my 4 years of being here (and ive seen some dumb shit). Mj had women constantly fainting (literally), and screaming with his mere presence. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3TR7MGImFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

Proxy said:


> AG, you're taking things a bit too seriously, there.
> 
> Your attempt at degrading comments is showing your immaturity. I'll just say, "agree to disagree".
> 
> Also, you've apparently never seen the reactions of any women at any of prime-MJ's concerts.



I take everything serious.

I am aware that MJ was popular in "that" way 30 years ago, before the truth came sneaking out and his face committed suicide.

Meanwhile, Elvis was coveted by women til the day he died, even though he was a fat, kentucky fried chicken eating friend.

But I agree, let's get back on topic:

1: I'd say it's a draw. Both men could sing like angels, it comes down to personal taste which you prefer. I prefer Elvi's voice, since his voice was deep and smooth, without sounding like a castrate. Not that it's anything wrong with that, since Claudio Sanchez is one of my favorite singers.

2: MJ, no contest.

3: Elvis. Elvis was in the army and has the height, weight and reach advantage. The man could actually fight.  Michael on the other hand, looks like the kind of guy who would have troubles fighting his way out of a wet paper bag.

So it would be a draw.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Mar 16, 2011)

Elvis was a pedo bear also Priscilla 14 when he started to date her. She was just 14 and he was 24. My two cents.


----------



## killfox (Mar 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRUMMgHs7GU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Some of the places that loved him include: (all mentioned above in the 2min vid i posted) Id suggest watching it for some education.

Australia
Germany
Poland
Moscow
New Zeland
Africa
Spain
Holland
Malaysia
Czech Republic
Hungary
United Kingdom
Taiwan

He caused riots in the streets, and crazed fans would often bumrush his veichle. Show me a vid of Elvis causing this kind of Hysteria worldwide. Look at the fucking turn out @ 2:17 countless people came to see him. 

Micheal truly deserves the Title of King.


----------



## killfox (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> I take everything serious.
> 
> But I agree, let's get back on topic:
> 
> ...


1.I completely agree with this post, its all about personal taste and no amount of debate will change someones preferance. 

2.Agreed

3.Agreed

Ok then lets wrap this tread up and let it die.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> *I take everything serious.*
> 
> I am aware that MJ was popular in "that" way 30 years ago, before the truth came sneaking out and his face committed suicide.
> 
> ...



Kidding, I hope (to what is in bold).

If you looked back to my first comment, it was along the lines of Michael winning if he was in his werewolf or undead form. 'Tis a joke, since he'd only win that way.

Secondly, Claudio is awesome but, yeah, his voice takes getting used to.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2011)

There was a shitstorm while i was absent o_O


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

Fullmetal83 said:


> Elvis was a pedo bear also Priscilla 14 when he started to date her. She was just 14 and he was 24. My two cents.



The age of consent is 14-15 in plenty of countries, and the felony for somebody above 18 to sleep with someone below 18 doesn't exist.

Yeah, I know, I just blew your mind.

Pedophilia for that matter, is about being sexually attracted to undeveloped bodies, ergo children who hasn't hit puberty.



killfox said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRUMMgHs7GU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Some of the places that loved him include: (all mentioned above in the 2min vid i posted) Id suggest watching it for some education.
> ...



That's what I've been saying; it's all about "the age".
It's like comparing the monetary value of 1$ 60 years ago to it's worth today.

Elvis was famous in another age, another time.
People didn't have their own camcorders to record the madness nor was their a massive coverage of every move celebrities took, but the madness was present, with thousands of girls squealing and fainting. 
He was also famous around the world with legions of fans, and most people today knows who Elvis Presley is and new generations still pick up his music, although in name recognition around the globe I believe Bob Marley trumps them both. Still, his sales doesn't lie, and it's an indicator of his fame.

The biggest difference between their styles would be the presence and charm. Elvis seemed a little out of place, he smiled to the audience and gave them a wink giving the feeling of spontaneousness, it came from his heart and he was a man of the people, while MJ was an entertainer; everything he did was calculated to the last decimal to give people the most bang for their buck. Again, very different time periods; different things works, people are expecting things, but I would say that Elvis always felt real, spontaneous and bona fide, while Michael always came off as somewhat sterile.

I personally doubt MJ will be even half as popular 50 years after his death as Elvis still is, much because of the aforementioned globalization: it becomes harder and harder to maintain peoples attention and interest. 

It will be interesting to see where it goes nevertheless.

In closing, I would like to quote John Lennon: "Before Elvis, there was nothing." Something to think about.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Kidding, I hope (to what is in bold).
> 
> If you looked back to my first comment, it was along the lines of Michael winning if he was in his werewolf or undead form. 'Tis a joke, since he'd only win that way.
> 
> Secondly, Claudio is awesome but, yeah, his voice takes getting used to.



Duh ;P

But I'd say this; most good things takes time getting used to; like a bitter IPA, strong cheese or red wine, although for me, it was love at first listening. Although I know plenty of people who took a lot of time getting used to his voice.


----------



## Devil Kings (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Duh ;P
> 
> But I'd say this; most good things takes time getting used to; like a bitter IPA, strong cheese or red wine, although for me, it was love at first listening. Although I know plenty of people who took a lot of time getting used to his voice.



Hey, i like red wine.

Like someone posted, it's all about one's own preference, and style. I'am a Michael's fan.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Hey, i like red wine.
> 
> Like someone posted, it's all about one's own preference, and style. I'am a Michael's fan.



As do I, but I didn't like red wine the first time I tasted it.

Michael has a couple of good songs (Thriller, Bad & Beat It, namely), but I've never been a fan. I've never been a fan of Elvis either for that matter.


----------



## UnAMUSED (Mar 17, 2011)

Michael Jackson wins this petty comparison!! No contest


----------



## UnAMUSED (Mar 17, 2011)

So uninformed this dude is! MJ still had freaken girls and groupies following him not only 30 years, but recently--in the 90s and during the promotion of his last solo album in 2000s!!

Aaand, at the body-type part, it seems that you haven't really done any deep research about who Michael Jackson really was! According to his drivers license which was done by the same people who tried to put him behind bars, he was 5'11!! Elvis was a little over 5'11 with the fact that he was wearing army boots during his army measurement which lists him at about 6 feet...and not to mention MJ also studied martial arts and knew quite a lot about it so i doubt he'll have that much trouble kicking anyone's butt!

And lastly, when it comes to composing, writing, and performing your OWN original stuff, MJ reigns....supreme!! 

Cheers!


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Mar 17, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Chuck Berry> Elvis
> Prince>>>>>>>>>Michael Jacson



Give this man a cookie. Cause he knows what hes talking about.


----------



## UnAMUSED (Mar 18, 2011)

*LOL'ED*



AfterGlow said:


> So... Much... Retardation... Must... Fight... Urge... To flame...
> 
> Your knowledge about the state of African countries during the 70s is non-existent evidently. Durr, my father grew up in one country and listened to MJ, that means I know everything about every country in Africa and they were all the same.
> 
> ...




Wow, dude. You must be blind, dumb, or hopelessly both!  There are lots of videos showing MJ-crazed females going insane, even when he isn't even performing! Geez, he even had grown men crying! That isn't something i've seen in an Elvis concert.  

P.S Thats a reaction you'll never get...even in your wildest perverted dreams!


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol MJ studied martial arts? I call bullshit. Elvis' black belt isn't bullshit though.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 18, 2011)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Lol MJ studied martial arts? I call bullshit. Elvis' black belt isn't bullshit though.



This guy knows what's up.

Personally, I just chose to ignore the retarded ramblings of whats-his-face.

MJ TRAINED MARTIAL ARTS DURPA!


----------



## xeno335 (Mar 18, 2011)

i see this thread has gone to shit and back.....rather quickly, there is so much idiotic retardation in this thread that i cant even begin to refute some of the posts..oh well

scenario 1: both had great voices tough to decide

scenario 2: mj i mean really?

scenario 3: elvis in a rapestomp


----------



## Mastic (Mar 18, 2011)

1-2) Michael
3) Elvis

Simple.


----------



## Amari (Mar 18, 2011)

This is a very successful thread. 

Michael stomps in all 3 scenarios. Why?

Let me show you.

Scenario 1: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUi_S6YWjZw[/YOUTUBE]


Scenario 2:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA[/YOUTUBE]

Scenario 3:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA[/YOUTUBE]

Unless any of you Elvis fanboys can prove me wrong, I suggest you admit that Michael stomps in all 3 scenarios.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Mar 18, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Contrary to popular (retard) belief; "ghetto trash" isn't a racist remark, unless poverty and low education somehow is linked to race.


I'm sorry but this is just wrong.
This is like saying "^ (use bro)" isn't a racist remark, just because the origin has nothing to do with race, doesn't mean it's not racist. There are many racist remarks that don't constitute a hate crime, and this falls into that category, whether I be black or jewish, calling me "ghetto trash" is clearly geared towards my race in today's stigma.



> I'm still waiting for you to back up your baseless accusations that Elvis stole his songs; something black supremacists usually claim (well, usually they claim Elvis stole his musical style from black people, not many are ignorant enough to actually claim he stole songs with zero proof to back it up).
> 
> Now bring the proof of Elvis stealing or STFU.


Woah now, black supremacist? Tbh no one on the MJ side, seems like a black supremacist or black panther lol.
Did elvis take those songs from other people? No.
Did he have their permission? No.
It's as simple as that, it doesn't necessarily mean he "stole" them, but I think it has quite a bit to do with who is a better artist considering MJ wrote his own songs.



> With your backwards ass logic, people could accuse Eminem for stealing his songs, since he made "black music" ergo hip hop, more approachable for white people, giving it a mainstream success: a statement equally retarded to saying that Elvis stole Rock n Roll.


This makes absolutely no sense, nothing else to say.

Now to answer the thread.

1. Michael can sing infinitely better than Elvis, he could do things with his voice most men could only dream of. It's that simple. Elvis, while original in his singing, was just not nearly as vocally talented.

2. Elvis did originate his own dances, while Michael modified already existing dances, but I do have to say MJ could dance better. This is only because of the skill required to do the dances, I can do pretty much every dance Elvis could... I can't moonwalk to save my life.

3. Michael obviously can't win against Elvis... unless this is werewolf Michael


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 19, 2011)

Scenario 1 & 2: MJ by landslide. 
Scenario 3: probably Elvis.


----------



## Amari (Mar 19, 2011)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> I'm sorry but this is just wrong.
> This is like saying "^ (use bro)" isn't a racist remark, just because the origin has nothing to do with race, doesn't mean it's not racist. There are many racist remarks that don't constitute a hate crime, and this falls into that category, whether I be black or jewish, calling me "ghetto trash" is clearly geared towards my race in today's stigma.
> 
> 
> ...



Guys, drop the whole black, white supremist, racial slur bullshit. On behalf of me being black myself, I don't want to hear this shit in my thread. If this continues, I'll have a mod lock this thread.

Anyways, it depends on how fit Elvis actually is. If he can effectively catch up to Michael, then he has a shot at winning when it comes to a fight. However, due to Michael's slim frame, I'm certain that Michael has the required speed, necessary to dodge and outrun Elvis. If that's the case, then Michael also has a great chance of winning.

It depends on how you look at the situation at hand.

If this was Werewolf Michael, then he rapes.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 3, 2012)

ERB has answered your call.

[YOUTUBE]0M0RbaPxq2k[/YOUTUBE]

Who wins? you decide.


----------

